
Comercial household water filter system up to 10000 more bacteria than tap water - melenaboija
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8740859
======
xyst
Study was performed in 1996, so I suspect this arose when Brita was being
heavily advertised to remove contaminants.

This study and others similar to it likely caused Brita to change the wording
on their products. IIRC, their filters are advertised as water “taste
modifiers” or something to that affect.

------
LUmBULtERA
This article was from 1996. I wonder if this has happened since then:

>National or international regulatory agencies should ensure that water
filters marketed for domestic use do not allow deterioration in the
microbiological quality of drinking water.

------
nullc
I assume these sorts of issues will show up in any filters that remove
residual sanitizers which aren't periodically sterilized.

